# Theremin



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

By any chance, is there any Theremin players on this forum?


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

I was wondering what that thing was called. I've seen them, but I don't play one.


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

http://www.thereminworld.com/article.asp?id=17


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

oh, i've always wanted a theremin! i love to collect quirky instruments. i don't really have anything quirky other than a digeridoo, though. i also have a celtic lap harp! which i love so much.


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

But Theremin is sooo far from such acoustic instruments !


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Have you checked out the Virtual Theremin yet? Not as cool/classy as the real thing, but probably as close as I'll ever get.


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Very funny Dinosaur ! lol Thanks!
It's not really like a real one, but It sounds quite good... I'll deal with it!


----------

